# Red Dead Redemption 2



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

It's being made, apparently!

Red Dead Redemption 2 Map Leaked, Will Be a Prequel - IGN


----------



## Voley (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh I hope that's right. I bloody loved that game.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 18, 2016)

I thought I heard that this was coming out in november. Love that game too!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

It's coming out in November, or you heard in November that it's going to be coming out at some point?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 18, 2016)

Ive  just started the first one, well about 5 hours in, great news about a sequel as Im loving the first one


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

*please be on PC, please be on PC*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

I was watching a video about the making of the No Man's Sky soundtrack, and at one point Sean talks about playing RDR and the first time you go into NM and hear that music, about how it's one of his stand-out gaming memories, that it made him slow down and just experience the moment.

I defy a single person to think different.

Look out for that, ruffneck23. Savour it. You lucky dog.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 18, 2016)

why can't they do a PC port for red dead 1 first, the wanks


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 18, 2016)

it still looks might purdy on the 360...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

Massive arseholes, that's why


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

I like making John run, because he can't


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

And skinning animals is always fun.


----------



## Voley (Apr 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> the first time you go into NM and hear that music, about how it's one of his stand-out gaming memories, that it made him slow down and just experience the moment.


It's the most atmospheric game I've ever played. I had loads of moments where I'd just look out over the plains at a sunset or something listening to the sounds of the wildlife. I'd play for hours without actually doing anything. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 18, 2016)

Wasn't there rumours that Rockstar are holding out on releasing anything until a certain court case is settled?


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's coming out in November, or you heard in November that it's going to be coming out at some point?



Coming out in nov 2016. Could be a rumor though.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> playing RDR and the first time you go into NM and hear that music, about how it's one of his stand-out gaming memories



Yeah I remember that, and then I promptly rode of a cliff, that's the only time that tune plays in the game and I missed most of it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't think I'm anywhere near NM yet , I'm still hearding cows through the storms , but that's due to a save fucking up grr ! although I'm a bit upset that someone challenged me to a draw , stupid bigger didn't have a chance now the locals don't like me so much. I didn't even go lookin for a fight ffs


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Coming out in nov 2016. Could be a rumor though.



Wow. Considering there's absolutely no footage (that I'm aware of) that would be quite weird. But also wonderful.

I need something to tide me over now Andromeda has been pushed back until next year. If I can pull myself away from No Man's Sky, of course.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 18, 2016)

Much like  the surprise of fallout 4  one can only hope


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 18, 2016)

Can I also join the clamour of 'please let it be on PC'.   I think this console generation it's easier to do a version for XBone, Ps4 and PC because they've all got similar architecture, and in the case of XBone and Windows 10, they'll be both running DX12 when this comes out.  So no excuses. 

I thought Red Dead Redemption was great, and I enjoyed it much more than GTA. Really got the Spagetti Western atmosphere done well.  I'm not really a Spag Western fan, but still...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2016)

Wayhey!


.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2016)

ah bugger, i knocked over the xbox 360 last night and its totally fucked the RDR disk 

I can go to CEX and get another later I suppose as its only 4 quid, but its a bit of a trek


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

Here we go, lads.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 17, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> Can I also join the clamour of 'please let it be on PC'.   I think this console generation it's easier to do a version for XBone, Ps4 and PC because they've all got similar architecture, and in the case of XBone and Windows 10, they'll be both running DX12 when this comes out.  So no excuses.
> 
> I thought Red Dead Redemption was great, and I enjoyed it much more than GTA. Really got the Spagetti Western atmosphere done well.  I'm not really a Spag Western fan, but still...



Doesn't windows 10 support xbone games or something? They do something called play anywhere in Gears of War.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Doesn't windows 10 support xbone games or something? They do something called play anywhere in Gears of War.



Is that more a cloud thing, syncing your saves?


----------



## souljacker (Oct 17, 2016)

According to the xbox website:



> Now when you own an Xbox Play Anywhere digital title, it’s yours to play on both Xbox One and Windows 10 PC at no additional cost.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

Ah, okay. I expect it means then that you can download a PC version for free if you own the XBone version, not that you can just grab the disk and put it in your PC and it'll work. The architecture is too different. So all it's saying is that if you've paid microsoft once for that title you don't need to pay them again in order to download it on their other platform. A bit like some Steam games where you can download it for PC or Mac but just pay the once, or for something like the new Skyrim remastered version which is free to download if you've already bought the full old version. Same concept, different delivery systems is all.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ah, okay. I expect it means then that you can download a PC version for free if you own the XBone version, not that you can just grab the disk and put it in your PC and it'll work. The architecture is too different. So all it's saying is that if you've paid microsoft once for that title you don't need to pay them again in order to download it on their other platform. A bit like some Steam games where you can download it for PC or Mac but just pay the once, or for something like the new Skyrim remastered version which is free to download if you've already bought the full old version. Same concept, different delivery systems is all.



This, and the whole point is you can jump of the Xbone onto the Pc and then the laptop or note pad if playing something as basic as Minecraft.

It also will have cross platform gaming, so you could be playing someone on a PC or and Xbone... who knows?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

I think they'll start doing this a lot more frequently - at least I hope so. It's annoying if your friend has x on PS4 and you have it on PC and you can't get on the same server. Obviously it's easier to do for xbone/PC because Microsoft, but Microsoft and Sony start getting into dick-swinging competitions and get all arsey about sharing servers. They all have different ways of going about certifying updates too (which is why different platforms get updates at different times - well, part of the reason, the other reason is that obviously the updates will have different things in them).


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh I'm looking forward to this so much. The simple pleasures of riding your trusty steed across the plains, the wind in your hair, a coyote howling in the distance, a glowering sunset on the horizon, the epic soundtrack.

And with nothing on your mind but tying up a perfectly innocent stranger and leaving them on a railway track.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2016)

Voley said:


> Oh I'm looking forward to this so much. The simple pleasures of riding your trusty steed across the plains, the wind in your hair, a coyote howling in the distance, a glowering sunset on the horizon, the epic soundtrack.
> *
> And with nothing on your mind but tying up a perfectly innocent stranger and leaving them on a railway track*.


I did that with a whole village. It was carnage!


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I did that with a whole village. It was carnage!


I was pissed off at losing at cards so stationed myself on a roof, got tooled right up and killed everyone in sight for about half an hour. My Good/Evil thing went right off the scale and I got awarded this demonic horse with bright red eyes. I think it's hooves smoked, too. I loved this game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2016)

Voley said:


> I was pissed off at losing at cards so stationed myself on a roof, got tooled right up and killed everyone in sight for about half an hour. My Good/Evil thing went right off the scale and I got awarded this demonic horse with bright red eyes. I think it's hooves smoked, too. I loved this game.


I did that loads of times. Such a great way of letting off steam. Aw man, I probably need that sort of thing right now, but I left my controller in London


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2016)

SO
MUCH
AWESOME!!

[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 18, 2016)

Confirmed for 'Fall' 2017.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 18, 2016)

Trailer on Thurs.

Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

Not on PC.

sdjngfsignb;isdeg;wiourg;sjgljkgn


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2016)

ffs


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2016)

Trailer's up -


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

God, that's beautiful.

What utter total complete bastards not bringing it to PC. Imagine how stunning it would look with everything thrown at it.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 20, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> God, that's beautiful.
> 
> What utter total complete bastards not bringing it to PC. Imagine how stunning it would look with everything thrown at it.



I played through RDR1 on a friends console whilst they were on holiday. I may have to find something similar for this  Was really hoping for a PC version.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow, imagine that with a Stetson shaped VR headset.


----------



## moon (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow it looks amazing! I better get on with finishing RDR 1..
So many games.. so little time!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 20, 2016)

I love RDR, i love GTA V and i love a western. This represents peek gaming interest for me


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow. That looks fantastic. 

Gotta be honest - I hadn't thought the jump from a PS3 to a 4 was all that amazing but if games are going to look like that in the future I'll gladly change my opinion.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2016)

Considering what they squeezed out of the PS3 for GTA V, this will probably be one of the most beautiful games visually.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 21, 2016)

Rockstar are such a great company - rarely release stuff but when they do its phenomenal more often than not.

Great free DLC too - yes the extras are expensive to buy with ingame money, but there's so many fun ways to earn it that it never feels like the grind


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Not on PC.
> 
> sdjngfsignb;isdeg;wiourg;sjgljkgn


shitbags and bastardry


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2016)

Wow. If only they could have released it now whilst WestWorld was running. 

Never has the desire to play cowboys n native Americans been so strong.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Wow. If only they could have released it now whilst WestWorld was running.
> 
> Never has the desire to play cowboys n native Americans been so strong.


(re)play the first one?

I've just deleted my save and started again. I didn't get very far in it, but I'm gonna have a good go this time. I was enjoying it so not sure why I stopped. Time, I imagine.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> (re)play the first one?
> 
> I've just deleted my save and started again. I didn't get very far in it, but I'm gonna have a good go this time. I was enjoying it so not sure why I stopped. Time, I imagine.


Replaying the original involves plugging my Xbox 360 into to my TV which involves unplugging my PS4 which is a faff. But I may just do it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone else watching Westworld?
I feel bad about all those massacres now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2017)

Whoah there:
Red Dead Redemption 2’s second trailer arrives


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks a bit good does that


----------



## Voley (Sep 28, 2017)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2017)

For me Rockstar are head and shoulders above any other game developer. They make fantastic games and the online is good and really do look after their fans


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 29, 2017)

I played the original through twice... But only until I got to the bit where you cross the river to Mexico.

I got bored both times and didn't pick it up again... This was before Trump, so I can't even blame him.

Still, this does look good so will have to get it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I played the original through twice... But only until I got to the bit where you cross the river to Mexico.
> 
> I got bored both times and didn't pick it up again... This was before Trump, so I can't even blame him.
> 
> Still, this does look good so will have to get it.


The Mexico part is where I got bored too and gave up


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it too. May even get it on release, which is rare as usually don't want to pay full wack. 
  Got all the way through the first one, mainly for the story as well as the exploration and fights.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2017)

Just started the first one over again in anticipation for the second. Not that I have the requisite console to run it on. But it's nice being a console peasant and roaming around with John Marston again.


----------



## Voley (Aug 9, 2018)

This looks great: 

Red Dead Redemption 2 - Official Gameplay Video | Rockstar INTEL


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 9, 2018)

Really looking forward to this.

Looks like I'll be giving Battlefield as miss this time around so will be pouring my gaming time into this 100%


----------



## blairsh (Aug 9, 2018)

Argh! Its a whole two months away!


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 9, 2018)

Great, it's only two months away!


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 10, 2018)

It does look decent, but would prefer GTA 6 or some expansions for V and not the online shite.  My only fear is I didn't get on didn't get on with Redemption for some reason and expect this will be the same.

I loved The Warriors and Canis Canem Edit, I wish they'd do something else along those lines again.


----------



## moon (Aug 12, 2018)

It does look good!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm almost, but not quite, tempted to go ps4 pro for this. But I can't justify the cost


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 17, 2018)

This ...along with Call of Cuthulu and Cyberpunk 2077  ... yesyesyes... going to be some next level shizzle!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2018)

Yup totally getting this now. The open world with emergent gameplay sounds fucking awesome!


.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 30, 2018)

28Days to go...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2018)

I've added it to my birthday list, but it's annoying as it comes out on my birthday.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 24, 2018)

Just ordered this, arriving Friday... anyone else?


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm skint but have dropped a few Xmas hints already.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 24, 2018)

See Christmas is too long to wait for me, and i'm at that point where i have disposable funds shortly prior to the pre-Crimbo skintathon


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 24, 2018)

blairsh said:


> See Christmas is too long to wait for me, and i'm at that point where i have disposable funds shortly prior to the pre-Crimbo skintathon



Let us know what it's like.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 24, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Let us know what it's like.


It will make up the majority of my weekend, so yeh, will do


----------



## Supine (Oct 24, 2018)

Ordered. Although I'm only at home for one day between now and Christmas so not much chance to play it for a while


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2018)

Mr Looby is very excited and keeps sending me links and videos. I’m slightly less excited but still really looking forward to it. We’ve had to upgrade our console to play it and are skint so it had better be fucking good! 

He’s also ordered the guide to go with it with his birthday money. [emoji1]


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 25, 2018)

One review - "In a mad fit of indulgence, Rockstar Games – the creators of Grand Theft Auto and one of the most successful game developers in the world – appears to have spent seven years and hundreds of millions creating the video game equivalent of Deadwood."

Sold.


----------



## moon (Oct 25, 2018)

Radbrad was first in I think


----------



## D'wards (Oct 25, 2018)

I take it no one got theirs delivered early?


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I take it no one got theirs delivered early?


Our copy is downloading now - 12 hours until complete and we have to go to Comicon in the morning until Saturday evening


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 25, 2018)

88gb

Installed mine last week... now I wit


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 25, 2018)

My eldest wanted me to go with her for the midnight release. She's having to wait till tomorrow 

She is a little bit excited about it!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 25, 2018)

I love westerns and I love RDR and I love Rockstar.

This could be peak gaming for me


----------



## cybershot (Oct 26, 2018)

The reviews for this are insane. 97/98 on Metacritic for PS4 and Xbox respectively.


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2018)

Grand Theft Cowboy.

Assassins Cowboy. 

Horizon Zero Cowboy. 

God of Cowboy. 

Fallout Cowboy. 

The Elder Cowboys.

Far Cry Cowboy


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2018)

Voley said:


> This looks great:
> 
> Red Dead Redemption 2 - Official Gameplay Video | Rockstar INTEL



Just watched that! That's incredible!


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 26, 2018)

tommers said:


> Grand Theft Cowboy.
> 
> Assassins Cowboy.
> 
> ...


 
But I'll wait and see.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 26, 2018)

It's a bit slow to begin with. Way too much following, chat,  following, chat, following, chat, following, chat, bit of action, ride back, still riding back, still riding back.

Rockstar usually have their gameplay levels nailed but this time it feels to much like they want to direct a movie not make a game. 

Hoping it opens up into a more open worldie type feel soon.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 26, 2018)

Gromit said:


> It's a bit slow to begin with. Way too much following, chat,  following, chat, following, chat, following, chat, bit of action, ride back, still riding back, still riding back.
> 
> Rockstar usually have their gameplay levels nailed but this time it feels to much like they want to direct a movie not make a game.
> 
> Hoping it opens up into a more open worldie type feel soon.


Way to piss on my Friday night, just walked in with my copy


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

from the previews i've read ..

the start is set out to be claustrophobic and slow pased at the start to set the scene

hey as a fan of old westerns sounds good to me

now just about to install lets see how long this takes


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

3 gig update

ponders


and it wants 2 gig space on the console itself

wtf is this madness


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> 3 gig update
> 
> ponders
> 
> ...


*shakes fist at game*


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> 3 gig update
> 
> ponders
> 
> ...


2 gb on the console? Nearer 90.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

posted that wrong

red dead 2 does not like external storage it appears

moves stuff around

*shakes fist at Game*


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

*twiddles thumbs for a bit*


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

must be getting old but remember just putting in a friggin game cartridge


----------



## blairsh (Oct 26, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> must be getting old but remember just putting in a friggin game cartridge


I have 7minutes of install left 

Also, you are old. Hth


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

look old school console thought us may good things

like all problem could be solved by pulling it out, blowing on it and jamming it back in again


*shakes fist at being old*


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

73% installed


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

*Happy Dance*

installed


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

GTA San Andreas in the wild west


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 26, 2018)

Didn’t realise it was just out for consoles. I’ll go back to sleep then.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Didn’t realise it was just out for consoles. I’ll go back to sleep then.



more than likely did not want to show people who bought Xbox X and PS4 Pros how badly they had been mistaken


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2018)

I’m tempted to save up some pennies for a PS4 just so I can play this! I’ve been watching those RadBrad vids, I’m hooked!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 27, 2018)

PS4. 4K TV. HDR on.

Graphics are sweet!


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 27, 2018)

Verdicts so far?

Plus, does anyone have recommendations of where to get this cheapest for Xbox? Or I might wait for a bit and get it second hand.


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2018)

Forgot about an old game I could trade in at 'Game' so I've bought it. Arrived home in a state of some excitement. 112 minutes to copy all the gubbins across! <twiddles thumbs>


----------



## blairsh (Oct 27, 2018)

Voley said:


> Forgot about an old game I could trade in at 'Game' so I've bought it. Arrived home in a state of some excitement. 112 minutes to copy all the gubbins across! <twiddles thumbs>


I went through this yesterday evening, very much worth the wait


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 27, 2018)

I wouldn’t buy this in any format because of Rockstar’s appalling exploitative behaviour. I am not supporting this unapologetic crunch wankery. I’m not a scab. I will not buy the horse balls game.

Even given that, though, a lot of people seem to be saying that the “realism” aspect has been way over interpreted, to the point of making things unbearably slow with no justification.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2018)

50 fuckin quid?

I'll stick to Scarmble on my emulator.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2018)

Ours arrived this morning when I was out. Mr Looby didn’t tell me and went off to football. Probably a good job because he’d have divorced me if I’d started without him. [emoji1]


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2018)

Voley said:


> Forgot about an old game I could trade in at 'Game' so I've bought it. Arrived home in a state of some excitement. 112 minutes to copy all the gubbins across! <twiddles thumbs>



does the ps4 tell you how long to install

xbox just leaves you hanging around



i like it apart from the fact it appears give back a horse i stole was a bad idea as i'm warding about 10 friggin miles back to base


----------



## blairsh (Oct 27, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> does the ps4 tell you how long to install


Yes, yes it did.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 27, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I’m not a scab.



Don’t use this term lightly, compañero.


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2018)

Very good to look at so far. I don't mind the low-key start. The first one was similar. I'm waiting for it to open up into a full open-world thing but that comes soon I'd imagine.

'Slow' doesn't bother me. Some of my favourite bits in the first one were just idly riding around doing a bit of hunting etc so the game taking its time to set the scene is just fine with me. 

Music's good. Daniel Lanois. Very atmospheric.

I'll be enjoying this, I think.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 27, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Don’t use this term lightly, compañero.


*groan* just either fucking say what you mean or don't


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 27, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> *groan* just either fucking say what you mean or don't



Playing a computer game makes someone a scab? I need to see your working.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 27, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Playing a computer game makes someone a scab? I need to see your working.


Read up on Rockstar and come back to me son.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 27, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Read up on Rockstar and come back to me son.



Instead of adopting a patriarchal position over me (son? wtf?) perhaps you could lay out what’s wrong with them? And then apply that to every other artform.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 27, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Instead of adopting a patriarchal position over me (son? wtf?) perhaps you could lay out what’s wrong with them? And then apply that to every other artform.


You are clearly not aware of the massively exploitative anti-worker position that Rockstar have been taking recently, that has been a focus for unionisation within the game dev industry.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 27, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You are clearly not aware of the massively exploitative anti-worker position that Rockstar have been taking recently, that has been a focus for unionisation within the game dev industry.



Ok, fair enough. I’ll look into that. 
But that’s the case with pretty much every service I use. Because capitalism.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 27, 2018)

Voley said:


> Very good to look at so far. I don't mind the low-key start. The first one was similar. I'm waiting for it to open up into a full open-world thing but that comes soon I'd imagine.
> 
> 'Slow' doesn't bother me. Some of my favourite bits in the first one were just idly riding around doing a bit of hunting etc so the game taking its time to set the scene is just fine with me.
> 
> ...



I haven't got this yet, despite it being my birthday yesterday 

But on the first one I would easily lose 4 hours wandering around collecting herbs and snake skins and have not moved one percentage on but enjoyed every minute. 

RDD1 is the only game I have actually ever completed* and I've played a lot of games  

*as in I saw the end credits, I was no where near 100%


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You are clearly not aware of the massively exploitative anti-worker position that Rockstar have been taking recently, that has been a focus for unionisation within the game dev industry.





just don't appear to see the need for it with a game that so long in development



saying that as Rockstar in the game world it is almost the equivalent of the Major film procedures (Disney, MGM, Universal and Sony ) combined

it not surprising people feel pressured into working these hours


friggin crazy

they need a friggin union to stamp this out


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2018)

https://kotaku.com/inside-rockstar-games-culture-of-crunch-1829936466

Red Dead Redemption 2 could net Houser brothers substantial royalties, says analyst [Update]

For anybody who wants context. 

It's not just Rockstar who do this shit but it is shit.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 28, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You are clearly not aware of the massively exploitative anti-worker position that Rockstar have been taking recently, that has been a focus for unionisation within the game dev industry.



Is it that bad?  Sounds like there has been some crunch over the last few months of development, but the 100 hour week headline seems to be a misunderstanding.  RockStar lifted their ban on employees discussing their workplace, and people are talking 60 hours tops, with decent working conditions.  The QAs got the worst of it, according to Jim Sterling, but even they weren't doing sweatshop stuff...  

FWIW, I'm not planning on buying this game.


----------



## Supine (Oct 28, 2018)

Sounds like normal work at the sharp end of a project tbh.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 28, 2018)

although it is not over as the multiplayer release is still approaching...


----------



## cybershot (Oct 28, 2018)

Crunch is pretty standard within the gaming world. I don’t have the facts but by all accounts the rockstar guys probably get it easier than the smaller studios. 

One studio whose name evades me at the moment has said they don’t do it. Or it may have been a particular producer who just flat out refuses and instead will delay the game. I know they were praised during a health awareness week for it.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm loving this game. It's all I hoped for and more! 

My only small gripe is that some of the graphics on the npc faces looks a bit rough


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2018)

I've got off the mountain and into the proper open world bit now. There's almost too much to do - it looks fantastic and the characters seem to have more depth than most games. I'm reacquainting myself with the joys of just riding out with no particular intention but inevitably ending up in some sort of bother. Really good game - I've barely scratched the surface of it yet but it's got me hooked already.


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2018)

We’ve lost all our weapons, they’re just not there. We’ve googled but no luck. Are we going to have to restart?

Edit: went for a ride and they suddenly were available again.


----------



## Supine (Oct 31, 2018)

Thread has gone quiet. I presume everyone is locked into the game


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 31, 2018)

Supine said:


> Thread has gone quiet. I presume everyone is locked into the game



I have no console, so I'm addicted to those gameplay walkthroughs by BradRad on Youtube!  

Cmon you cunts! Tell me, it really is worth getting a divorce to play this!   

(Joke Mrs B)


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2018)

We’re on chapter 3 and having loads of fun. Robbing, hunting, fighting and just riding around. I fucking love this game.


----------



## Supine (Oct 31, 2018)

I've taken a holiday next week so I can have a play


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 31, 2018)

If I buy myself a PS4 console, I’ve read that I can remote play through my MacBook? I’ve a solid WiFi connection so that’s all good. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Wookey (Oct 31, 2018)

I'd shift up a console for this I think. Loved the first one on Xbox 360 and got the zombie add on, which was like a weird nightmare tbh. I want this one badly, when's Christmas??


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 31, 2018)

It’s November tomorra, so it’s officially Xmas!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 31, 2018)

dull
dull
dull


----------



## Me76 (Oct 31, 2018)

Just come back from a few days away and the other half has bought this so that's my last day off tomorrow sorted. 

Does it take a while to load? Should I plan to be doing something else while it's doing that?


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 1, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> dull
> dull
> dull



So is it just like the first one then?


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2018)

Bear attack mission near the beginning is like that bit in The Revenant! Bloody hell this game's good.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> If I buy myself a PS4 console, I’ve read that I can remote play through my MacBook? I’ve a solid WiFi connection so that’s all good. Anyone else do this?


Yes you can..... I've not done it on a mac, but I've done it on an iphone.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 1, 2018)

So started at 10.10 this morning and did a good 7 hours or so. Time just flies!

Enjoyed getting drunk with Lenny, that was special.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 2, 2018)

Played for hours last night.
Only did two missions and spent the rest just exploring the map.
even then only got as far as Saint Denis.

Although I keep in getting the controls wrong.
For example, I've a $50 bounty in Valentine because, instead of 'greeting' a man, I accidentally shot him at point blank eange.
A while later I returned to get a hair cut, just as a *second* bar brawl started outside. I got off my horse, and one guy started on me, I threw a punch, which hit my horse (by accident), the horse kicked me in the head, which killed me.

It's sooo good!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2018)

I am having trouble with the getting the guns out. 

I am particularly rubbish at left and right anyway, but I keep shooting people instead of talking to them.  I genuinely don't know how to put my gun away


----------



## spitfire (Nov 2, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I am having trouble with the getting the guns out.
> 
> I am particularly rubbish at left and right anyway, but I keep shooting people instead of talking to them.  I genuinely don't know how to put my gun away



I had this.

L1

In and out of holster. For some reason it took me ages to figure this out.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 4, 2018)

Fuck me this is like trying t ride a bike again, I hate the ps4 controls. Why didn't they just release this on PC,  mouse and key board are so much better than this crap. At least it has stopped snowing.


----------



## Supine (Nov 5, 2018)

Loving the game. I just spent a nice couple of hours wandering aimlessly around Indian country with my trusty steed Colin


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2018)

I am constantly dying in this game..

I try to help someone, then my horse walks into them and they think I'm attacking them.. I die..
I go into first person view to look at an ickle lickle kitten I move forwards a few steps and accidentally stamp on it.. someone sees.. I die
I go to investigate a hanging, some injuns jump me.. I die..

I decided that the best way to stay alive was to just hunt in the hills all day... then I go off to save Mica from jail and now I have $300 bounty and no way of paying it because I can't make any money without dying..

Oh sweet Jesus please save me from this.. lol

I have $16 to my name, an outlaw in 3 states, we need cash for camp upgrades, my horse was killed in a fight, I can't catch a wild horse without being dragged to my death, and my clothes are covered in crap...

How exactly are you supposed to play this game???


Its a pain train


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 6, 2018)

moon said:


> I am constantly dying I have $16 to my name, an outlaw in 3 states, we need cash for camp upgrades, my horse was killed in a fight, I can't catch a wild horse without being dragged to my death, and my clothes are covered in crap...
> 
> How exactly are you supposed to play this game???



When you put it like that it does sound good.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 6, 2018)

moon said:


> I am constantly dying in this game..
> 
> I try to help someone, then my horse walks into them and they think I'm attacking them.. I die..
> I go into first person view to look at an ickle lickle kitten I move forwards a few steps and accidentally stamp on it.. someone sees.. I die
> ...




I fear I am not far behind you in this death curve. My bounties seem to be getting bigger and I don’t know how to earn proper dollars.


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2018)

I think we need to find a fence? I managed to steal quite a few items during the first train robbery but can't seem to sell them at a normal grocers etc.

Stupidly I also donated loads of money and items from that first raid to the camp funds, I only recently looked at the ledger and everyone else is donating things worth a couple of cents, whereas I basically gave away all my money and most of my valuables..

And there are so many nice clothes and saddles I want to buy.. 

Plus pay off my fracking bounty!!


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2018)

I recently found a 'tracker'? to sell skins to, but I had been carrying dead animals around for so long that the skins were in really bad condition and worth next to nothing..


----------



## blairsh (Nov 6, 2018)

I have been fumbling with the controls a bit, getting better now though. My horse, Ian Beale, got mirked by a load of O'Driscolls so i stole one from a bloke i shot 

There is a fence at Emerald Ranch, just east of The Heartlands


----------



## spitfire (Nov 6, 2018)

moon said:


> I think we need to find a fence? I managed to steal quite a few items during the first train robbery but can't seem to sell them at a normal grocers etc.
> 
> Stupidly I also donated loads of money and items from that first raid to the camp funds, I only recently looked at the ledger and everyone else is donating things worth a couple of cents, whereas I basically gave away all my money and most of my valuables..
> 
> ...




That sounds familiar.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 6, 2018)

And good idea. Will try the fence thing. I didn’t know the skins went off. 

I must be stinking.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 6, 2018)

Went to pay-off a bounty ($35).

Accidentally shot the guy working at the post off (got my left and right mixed up. Yes I am a man in my thirties.)


Currently have a $500 bounty....


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 6, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Went to pay-off a bounty ($35).
> 
> Accidentally shot the guy working at the post off (got my left and right mixed up. Yes I am a man in my thirties.)
> 
> ...


 fuckinglol.


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Went to pay-off a bounty ($35).
> 
> Accidentally shot the guy working at the post off (got my left and right mixed up. Yes I am a man in my thirties.)
> 
> ...


[emoji1]

Looks like we’re doing quite well in comparison! We’ve only lost one horse so far. Mr Looby gets pissy if I pay bounties but I do. I’m really worried about my horse dying as she’s beautiful and I’ve got a bit attached. We’ve got a dog in our current camp and he’s gorgeous, I pet him a lot. 

We’ve got about 3k at the moment so it is possible to make good money. 

Last night was stressful. We had to kill a cougar and got attacked by a bear and wolves.


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2018)

Game is brutal..

im going to recover in the elder scrolls online for a bit, where i am currently roleplaying red dead redemption on one of my characters lol


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 6, 2018)

....still haven't learned that you don't just 'slide' past trees anymore....


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2018)

It wouldn't let me call my horse Bellend.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 6, 2018)

Voley said:


> It wouldn't let me call my horse Bellend.


----------



## Supine (Nov 6, 2018)

I tried to get on my horse but I punched it instead (again). It kicks hard!


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 7, 2018)

Supine said:


> I tried to get on my horse but I punched it instead (again). It kicks hard!



Newcastle United fan?


----------



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2018)

Voley said:


> It wouldn't let me call my horse Bellend.



Fascists.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2018)

Apparently if you like beating and killing feminists there's the opportunity to do that in rdr2


----------



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Apparently if you like beating and killing feminists there's the opportunity to do that in rdr2


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2018)

spitfire said:


>


Red Dead Redemption 2: game criticised over killing of suffragette


----------



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2018)

No likes for that.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Red Dead Redemption 2: game criticised over killing of suffragette



Read that earlier. Possibly the dumbest article ever.  Surely that's a reflection on the player (in a big, open world game, where you can do pretty much whatever you like), not the developers?


----------



## moon (Nov 7, 2018)

im not going to read the article because spoilers.. but i would imagine that the incident was added to the game in order to get people talking and more importantly... thinking..


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2018)

Totally cleaned out the first two blokes I played poker with. 

Made about six dollars.


----------



## Supine (Nov 8, 2018)

Some twat just robbed my horse! Poor Colin


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2018)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Read that earlier. Possibly the dumbest article ever.  Surely that's a reflection on the player (in a big, open world game, where you can do pretty much whatever you like), not the developers?


Totally agree with this.  It's exactly the same story as killing prostitutes in GTA was.  It's not part of a mission, or the story. It's the free actions of the players. Same as you could go round shooting horses or dogs, or men with hats for no reason.  That's what a sandbox game does.


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2018)

To be fair the article doesn't say it's the programmers' fault. More that some people who play video games are wankers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2018)

Fuck me this game is good.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm watching RadBrad's walkthroughs, & he's completed 28 missions (end of Chapter 2) & only 22% into the game! 

I'm getting quite annoyed with how he plays now though - he's still got a Puma skin sat on his nag's arse that's been there for ages - & he ain't cashed in a gold bar worth loads! 

I WANT TO PLAY THIS!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 8, 2018)

Voley - send Mrs B a pm & say that she'd love this game & Bish needs a ps4


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm watching RadBrad's walkthroughs, & he's completed 28 missions (end of Chapter 2) & only 22% into the game!
> 
> I'm getting quite annoyed with how he plays now though - he's still got a Puma skin sat on his nag's arse that's been there for ages - & he ain't cashed in a gold bar worth loads!
> 
> I WANT TO PLAY THIS!


Tbf to Radbrad or whoever this bloke is, I've had a legendary bearskin stuck on the back of my horse for three days because I haven't found a trapper to sell it to yet. I can get a special outfit made out of it, I was reliably informed when I killed it. But no sign of one yet. AND I WANT TO WALK ROUND DRESSED LIKE A FUCKING BEAR.

Keep wondering if I'm going to get it nicked.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm avoiding an area (Saint Denis) because I have a $300 bounty on my head. I ended up getting rid of the smaller one by walking into a sheriff's office and giving myself up. But I seemed to lose my $40 at the same time.

Anyway traded in a load of jewellery jewellery as suggested above and got $180 so thanks for that. 

Just liberated the Dublin lad from 5-0 and now to see what's next when the nipper is in bed.

I, also, want to walk around DRESSED LIKE A FUCKING BEAR.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 8, 2018)

Voley said:


> Tbf to Radbrad or whoever this bloke is, I've had a legendary bearskin stuck on the back of my horse for three days because I haven't found a trapper to sell it to yet. I can get a special outfit made out of it, I was reliably informed when I killed it. But no sign of one yet. AND I WANT TO WALK ROUND DRESSED LIKE A FUCKING BEAR.
> 
> Keep wondering if I'm going to get it nicked.



lol


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2018)

moon 

I think you might empathise with this bloke:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 8, 2018)

Voley said:


> moon
> 
> I think you might empathise with this bloke:




RadBrad is slightly better than that, a good gamer, but fuck me, frustrating in equal measures! 

As it was moon who posted up his initial walkthrough.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2018)

Getting into this now, finally started to grasp the controls. Still keep pressing R2 instead of L2 though and killing people I want to talk to....


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 9, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Getting into this now, finally started to grasp the controls. Still keep pressing R2 instead of L2 though and killing people I want to talk to....


Welcome to my world


----------



## Gromit (Nov 9, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Getting into this now, finally started to grasp the controls. Still keep pressing R2 instead of L2 though and killing people I want to talk to....


Yeah but what did they expect residing in a violent video game?
If they didn't want to get grizzly murdered they should have moved to Echo the dolphin or something.
Asking for it really.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Getting into this now, finally started to grasp the controls. Still keep pressing R2 instead of L2 though and killing people I want to talk to....



Yep the amount of people I've had to kill due to accidentally shooting them then them going nuts and trying to gun me down...and then there's the witness who run off to get the law...


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2018)

I shot someone, then someone else came, so i had to shoot him.... repate this for a bit, then i got killed by dogs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> I shot someone, then someone else came, so i had to shoot him.... repate this for a bit, then i got killed by dogs.


----------



## hendo (Nov 9, 2018)

I am so bad at this game. Things go so wrong for me, shooting people by mistake, sometimes shooting my poor horse. Useless at thieving anything at all. I have no money and I can't find a pipe for Dutch. Totally addicted. It's glorious.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 9, 2018)

All your accounts of fumblng controls and fucking up has had me chuckling.

Voley i have been full bear  i took a picture but won't spoil the joy for you


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2018)

blairsh said:


> All your accounts of fumblng controls and fucking up has had me chuckling.
> 
> Voley i have been full bear  i took a picture but won't spoil the joy for you


Where do you find a trapper then?


----------



## blairsh (Nov 9, 2018)

There are about three or four on me map. Have you bought the leather tools for the camp, so that you can craft shit? Not sure if thats it but my memory is shite


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2018)

blairsh said:


> There are about three or four on me map. Have you bought the leather tools for the camp, so that you can craft shit? Not sure if thats it but my memory is shite


No not yet. That might be my task for this evening, ta.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 9, 2018)

Voley said:


> No not yet. That might be my task for this evening, ta.


I've been off all week, so as well as hunting/fishng/playing poker, i've been bossing through the story a bit  getyourlifeout


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2018)

God, I haven't played since my first Thursday last week and I'm not going to have another chance until Monday.   

I can't wait.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 9, 2018)

Can I ask whether the Xbox controller would be easier than the PS4 for a non gamer to use for a game such as this? 

Or is it no different?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 10, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Voley i have been full bear  i took a picture but won't spoil the joy for you


Me too. People keep laughing in my face. 

Just got back to camp and everyone is all pissed up. 
Just having a sing song. I'm having a great night


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## D'wards (Nov 10, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Went to pay-off a bounty ($35).
> 
> Accidentally shot the guy working at the post off (got my left and right mixed up. Yes I am a man in my thirties.)
> 
> ...


You can avoid paying bounties by surrendering. It's a bit tricky to do but go to where you're a Wanted man , holster all weapons. Wait until the filth or bounty hunters approach, ensure you have your back turned to them. As they get close push l2 to interact them triangle to surrender. 
They do take some of your money so spunk it all and or donate to camp before surrendering. 
Got out of a $300 bounty by doing that


----------



## D'wards (Nov 10, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can I ask whether the Xbox controller would be easier than the PS4 for a non gamer to use for a game such as this?
> 
> Or is it no different?


Dunno pal, never used an Xbox.  Ps4 man over here.
Although I have heard it looks slightly better on Xbox


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 11, 2018)

D'wards said:


> You can avoid paying bounties by surrendering. It's a bit tricky to do but go to where you're a Wanted man , holster all weapons. Wait until the filth or bounty hunters approach, ensure you have your back turned to them. As they get close push l2 to interact them triangle to surrender.
> They do take some of your money so spunk it all and or donate to camp before surrendering.
> Got out of a $300 bounty by doing that


I found out about this after....


----------



## Supine (Nov 11, 2018)

Spent a great week playing this but now I'm working away from home until Christmas 

I only discovered you can vault onto the back of your horse yesterday. So much cooler than going around to its side 

Also I'm stuck trying to figure a treasure map but I'm trying to avoid googling the answer.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2018)

Supine said:


> I only discovered you can vault onto the back of your horse yesterday. So much cooler than going around to its side


How?


----------



## Supine (Nov 11, 2018)

blairsh said:


> How?



Run straight into it at the back and press mount


----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks partner.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2018)

Supine said:


> Spent a great week playing this but now I'm working away from home until Christmas
> 
> I only discovered you can vault onto the back of your horse yesterday. So much cooler than going around to its side
> 
> Also I'm stuck trying to figure a treasure map but I'm trying to avoid googling the answer.


Have you whistled whilst on a train so that your horse runs aside it and then jump onto your horse from said moving train?
Yeehah!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 11, 2018)

Supine said:


> I only discovered you can vault onto the back of your horse yesterday. So much cooler than going around to its side



this game needed a instruction manual

ffs the clue to figure stuff out is annoying as hell

swaping out a fallen weapon and it gives you lb with an up and down arrow

was fucking around for 5 minutes till i just tapped lb

grr


also how the hell thought it was a good idea to have the inspect button next to the fire button

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2018)

Just been out on the bayou. Beautiful and slightly spooky in a Witcher 3 sort of way. Fucking horse threw me right at a croc.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2018)

I hijacked s train drove it to the end of the live and found myself in Louisiana. With gators everywhere


----------



## blairsh (Nov 12, 2018)

Gone to play this tonight and my game won't load  it gets as far as the pictures coming on, fading in and out, then eventually it just repeats the same two pictures over and over again  

The disc has been in the ps4 since i got it just over a week ago, so its not damaged. Took it out anyway, had a look and gave it a wipe. Didn't work. Tried restarting console, didn't work. Tried other discs and they work fine.

Help


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 12, 2018)

Uninstall and re install?


----------



## blairsh (Nov 12, 2018)

In the process of doing it now...


----------



## blairsh (Nov 12, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> Uninstall and re install?


Done. Same problem :/


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 12, 2018)

No idea then Soz


----------



## blairsh (Nov 12, 2018)

Gutted  i'd done fucking loads on it aswell. Bah!


----------



## Supine (Nov 12, 2018)

Worth asking on the reddit thread maybe


----------



## blairsh (Nov 15, 2018)

So after trying (what i thought was) everything,  sent the game back and got it replaced. Installed it all no bother go to load up and same problem...then it dawned on me, hadn't tried deleting my saved data. So just done that and it now works, i just have to start from scratch


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 15, 2018)

but the first part is not to bad 

throw on a western on another screen whilst your plodding thru the snow 

like hateful eight


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 17, 2018)

Spoiler: :hmm:



just stopped a UFO


----------



## blairsh (Nov 17, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> just stopped a UFO


What!?

Spoiler ffs


----------



## blairsh (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm still back at the fucking begining btw


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 17, 2018)

*Shakes fist at Snowy sky*


----------



## blairsh (Nov 17, 2018)

Fuck off! *rides off slowly*


----------



## Ranu (Nov 17, 2018)

How far has everyone got?  I'm just starting chapter 6.  Didn't think much of 5 in comparison to the others.  3 has been my favourite so far.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2018)

blairsh said:


> What!?
> 
> Spoiler ffs


Well you need to spoiler this too!


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 21, 2018)

I completed it the other day.

It's the first game in a long while that I didn't want to end.

Still, loads of side missions to do.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 24, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> I completed it the other day.
> 
> It's the first game in a long while that I didn't want to end.
> 
> Still, loads of side missions to do.


Did you do all the challenges too?


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 24, 2018)

No, I kind of lumped them in with side missions.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2018)

My bloke's had a bit of a transformation. Gone from being a ginseng-collecting wet blanket to a badass stagecoach robber who rides round with someone tied to the back of his horse as a fashion accessory.

I've got bounties on my head everywhere. It's a world away from the oregano foraging that seemed to take up most of my time earlier this week.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2018)

Also, anyone else met the escaped prisoner looking for help yet? 'This side quest looks interesting,' I thought as I accidentally shot him in the face.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 25, 2018)

Before i had to restart my game (  ) i had met him something like three times i think, no idea how it develops, if indeed it does though.


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2018)

I think Gavin's friend is the best/most heartbreaking Easter Egg I've seen so far (not playing myself, just watching the wife play)


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2018)

Voley said:


> Also, anyone else met the escaped prisoner looking for help yet? 'This side quest looks interesting,' I thought as I accidentally shot him in the face.


I've met him again! This time he asked me to shoot his leg-irons off. Did it, all good so far, was waiting for him to say thanks / reward me somehow / whatever when I accidentally left my gun aimed at him and he ran off in teror.

I'm doomed to be a total bastard to this bloke no matter what.


----------



## hendo (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't know what to think about the Gavin guy. We keep talking but Arthur seems unable to help. So far, anyway. 
I am really enjoying this game, which has so many dimensions and is a bit sad in its way, the disappearance of a world. 
I have just mastered dead eye. It's a whole new world of Clint like slaughter, as I have also recently learnt how not to shoot people accidentally. I am wussy though and keep paying off my bounties.
Roll on RDR 2 Online


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2018)

I seem to have run out of quests??!! Im still on Chapter 2 as I'm playing about 3 games at the same time..

I'm not sure what to do, I guess if I wander around talking to people I will get more?

Also which quests are the main storyline? I'm completely lost here as I spent ages in the mountains hunting Elk!! lol Its so beautiful up there I didn't want to leave..
Its like Skyrim with gunslingers..

Hunting Elk


----------



## Voley (Dec 3, 2018)

My wussy liberal ginseng-collecting bloke has finally got the hang of this gunslinger thing.

He's gone from one extreme to the other though. Started off robbing a bunch of stagecoaches, then tried to rob the fence he sold them to, that went a bit wrong so he shot  him in the face then he thought he'd teach him a lesson by going out the back and shooting all his cows.  By the time the law showed up he'd killed all his sheep too. 

It was like Clint in Unforgiven but for no reason whatsoever.

"Any sumbitch takes a shot at me, I'm not only gonna kill him, but I'm gonna kill his wife, all his friends, and burn his damn house down." And his damn sheep.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2018)

How's everyone finding the online game?


----------



## hendo (Dec 5, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How's everyone finding the online game?


I played it for an hour or so the other day which I freely confess is too short a time to draw a reasonable conclusion. People kept riding up and shooting me, so I rode around shooting them. Then I went back to the story version.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2018)

hendo said:


> I played it for an hour or so the other day which I freely confess is too short a time to draw a reasonable conclusion. People kept riding up and shooting me, so I rode around shooting them. Then I went back to the story version.



That’s basically my experience too, not going to bother unless I’m on with people I know...


.


----------



## hendo (Dec 11, 2018)

Polygon has a good piece about the online RDR2


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2018)

Apparently there's a certain shack you can go in where poor Arthur gets raped 

And zombie's turn up occasionally, though I've never seen them


----------



## Ranu (Dec 14, 2018)

Yeah the rape thing is insinuated.

They're not really zombies, more some kind of voodoo thing.


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2018)

Ranu said:


> They're not really zombies, more some kind of voodoo thing.


Zombies are a voodoo thing.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2018)

Voley said:


> I've met him again! This time he asked me to shoot his leg-irons off. Did it, all good so far, was waiting for him to say thanks / reward me somehow / whatever when I accidentally left my gun aimed at him and he ran off in teror.
> 
> I'm doomed to be a total bastard to this bloke no matter what.


I've done this again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2018)

I’m just staring the main game now, hopefully my entire weekend isn’t going to disappear


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> I’m just staring the main game now, hopefully my entire weekend isn’t going to disappear


I'm only on Chapter 3. I'm taking it really slow and absolutely loving it. Have spent entire days hunting a legendary beaver.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2018)

Voley said:


> Have spent entire days hunting a legendary beaver.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


>


Story of my fucking life, mate.


----------



## Voley (Dec 15, 2018)

For reasons I still can't properly explain I've just climbed to the top of the massive mountain near Strawberry. It took so long I couldn't be arsed to ride back down so jumped off.


Spoiler: Weirdness near the top



There's the bones of a giant up there. No idea wtf that's meant to be about



Lost me horse because of this. And my legendary beaver pelt.


----------



## Voley (Dec 15, 2018)

Also the other escaped convict guy (the one tied to the back of a horse) doesnt fare too well with me either. Tried to free him, shot his captors, then accidentally shot him and his horse. Whoops.


----------



## hendo (Dec 16, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> I’m just staring the main game now, hopefully my entire weekend isn’t going to disappear


Your entire life is going to disappear.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2018)

hendo said:


> Your entire life is going to disappear.


I've managed to be fairly restrained with it so far


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2018)

Me and the escaped convict are finally getting on. Bumped into him again - his second jailbreak that I know of - and this time I managed to not shoot him. He's tipped me off to a house to rob. We're friends again after the slight unpleasantness of killing him about 3 times previously.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 29, 2019)

This is the first game that’s properly drawn me in for quite a while, probably since the original or Fallout 3. 

I’m taking my time with the main plot though, I’m quite enjoying just wandering about doing the side missions. I’ve just had a fist fight with a load of toffs in a gallery in Saint Dennis


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 5, 2019)

37.2 % installed, and about an hour to go I recon.  

So excited!


----------



## cybershot (Feb 8, 2019)

Price drop: £35.99 PS4 and £37.99 XBONE

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Red-Dead-R...&keywords=red+dead+redemption+2+ps4+game&th=1


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 8, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> This is the first game that’s properly drawn me in for quite a while,


Yep, me too, I just like the exploring best and this does that really well.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Price drop: £35.99 PS4 and £37.99 XBONE
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Red-Dead-Redemption-2-PS4/dp/B01M65RD19/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1549639982&sr=1-1&keywords=red+dead+redemption+2+ps4+game&th=1



Oh bollocks, just paid that for a slightly used one a few days ago.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Yep, me too, I just like the exploring best and this does that really well.



Can I just ride about in the wilderness occasionally picking flowers?  I quite like the idea of that.  Maybe seeing some nice mountains or something.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> Can I just ride about in the wilderness occasionally picking flowers?  I quite like the idea of that.  Maybe seeing some nice mountains or something.


Yes, you could be the flower cowboy.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Yes, you could be the flower cowboy.



Sounds amazing.  I'm suddenly interested.  The older I get the more I appreciate a nice bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> Sounds amazing.  I'm suddenly interested.  The older I get the more I appreciate a nice bit of peace and quiet.


Yeah, I spent last evening on a long camping trip exploring, picking flowers, avoiding scraps, and a bit of hunting. Accidentally killed my best horse though (fell off a cliff) and had to carry my saddle back to town to get me back up pony. I suppose I'll have to engage with the game to unlock other areas at some time.


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> Can I just ride about in the wilderness occasionally picking flowers?  I quite like the idea of that.  Maybe seeing some nice mountains or something.


I do just that all the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2019)

Finished this a while back, so just started again!


----------



## Supine (Feb 8, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Finished this a while back, so just started again!



You finished a game!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2019)

Supine said:


> You finished a game!


I've finished lots of games!


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm deliberately dragging it out. Been playing since it was released and I'm only on just over 60%. I'll miss it when it's over.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 9, 2019)

I now have TB, and am prone to coughing fits, and comments from people about how rough I look. 
Art imitating life over here


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 23, 2019)

Loving this game.  It's sucked me right in, first game to do that for ages. It's all about the landscape at the moment, the exploring and trying to solve things. A bit fed up with the outlaw stuff, I seem to be the only one who contributes anything, the lazy fuckers.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Loving this game.  It's sucked me right in, first game to do that for ages. It's all about the landscape at the moment, the exploring and trying to solve things. A bit fed up with the outlaw stuff, I seem to be the only one who contributes anything, the lazy fuckers.


I gave the camp about 5 grand all told and still Dutch had a pop. Dutch is a tosser


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2019)

My bloke has TB too. His thing now is that he knows he's probably not long for this world and is trying to improve his honour to avoid eternal damnation. Was doing alright at this then accidentally shot a horse. Then another.  He's evil. I should just get used to it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

I've gone full evil second time round. I found a Spanish speaking fella who told me I had a face I could trust, unlike the brother and sister at that pig farm that he warned me about. so I had to shoot his face off to prove him wrong. i also like saving people only to shoot them after they've thanked me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve just found out I have TB as well. 

At first I thought I’d been drugged and the bloke helping was trying to lure me down an alley to rob me, so it’s probably a good job it wouldn’t let me shoot him 



Orang Utan said:


> i also like saving people only to shoot them after they've thanked me.


I’ve done this by accident a few times. There was one incident where someone reported me for it, so I ended up having to shoot everyone in a little village then all the police that turned up before legging it


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

how do you shoot people by accident?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you shoot people by accident?


By pressing the wrong trigger button when trying to talk to them


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> By pressing the wrong trigger button when trying to talk to them


what console? on the ps4 that's hard to do


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

have managed to punch horses by mistake though


----------



## Me76 (Feb 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> what console? on the ps4 that's hard to do


Bollocks, I do it all the time.  I try and be friendly, and then I try and talk to someone but forget I have my gun out and shoot them.  Oops. 

I should probably go evil.


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you shoot people by accident?


'Interact with' is very similar to 'Draw gun.' I did it loads at the beginning. I'd go to chat to a minor character and next thing there'd be bullets, screaming and a totally innocent character legging it off into the woods.

I think they changed the controls from the first one and I'd played the first one so much it was difficult to get used to it.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2019)

The bit where you go drinking with Lenny in town made me laugh out loud


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2019)

I had a similar thing playing a driving game round my cousins. The 'leap from vehicle to your certain death' button was where 'handbrake turn' was on Grand Theft Auto. With predictable consequences.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2019)

Voley said:


> 'Interact with' is very similar to 'Draw gun.' I did it loads at the beginning. I'd go to chat to a minor character and next thing there'd be bullets, screaming and a totally innocent character legging it off into the woods.
> 
> I think they changed the controls from the first one and I'd played the first one so much it was difficult to get used to it.


Yep, this


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Bollocks, I do it all the time.  I try and be friendly, and then I try and talk to someone but forget I have my gun out and shoot them.  Oops.
> 
> I should probably go evil.


but don't you shoot with your index and talk with your thumb?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

Voley said:


> 'Interact with' is very similar to 'Draw gun.' I did it loads at the beginning. I'd go to chat to a minor character and next thing there'd be bullets, screaming and a totally innocent character legging it off into the woods.
> 
> I think they changed the controls from the first one and I'd played the first one so much it was difficult to get used to it.


i managed fine and normally i fuck stuff like that up big time like in Just Cause where it's easy to leap from a vehicle by mistake


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Bollocks, I do it all the time.  I try and be friendly, and then I try and talk to someone but forget I have my gun out and shoot them.  Oops.
> 
> I should probably go evil.


don't get your gun out!


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 25, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I gave the camp about 5 grand all told and still Dutch had a pop. Dutch is a tosser


They may have had the last that they are getting from me. What's the point if they still bitch and moan? 

I studiously avoided any spoilers so hearing about TB and news stories about bubonic plague has made me wary about picking up the rats in the pub and helping strangers with bad coughs. Although it's probably inevitably part of the storyline.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 25, 2019)

Only 4 more days to go and then I can get my PS4 Pro / Red Dead Redemption 2 package

I will have gone without drink for 2 months and had this as my "incentive" to stay completely sober

I also put an additional condition on me getting this, and that's to be under 12 stone . . . which I was, but I may have slipped an ounce or two . . . so, 4 more days to get back under my first target weight


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 25, 2019)

Just given in and bought this for 25 quid second hand. Should be here by the weekend, so looking forward to it!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2019)

I just got a second hand ps pro and RDR2 ( and a new telly  ) on Friday , birthday present to myself as I wont be getting anything else ,  I realized I could actually afford it due to me quitting drinking in the week for the last few months , so fair play High Voltage , we have a weird parallel


----------



## moon (Feb 26, 2019)

Soo.. I didnt really play the single player, I'm sort of saving that up..
But have been really enjoying the online, although it can be a bit buggy with missions not showing up etc.
Looking forward to today's (?) update!! I want the new trousers... lookgoodplaygood


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 28, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> PS4 Pro / Red Dead Redemption 2 package



Ordered from my local Argos - picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 28, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Ordered from my local Argos - picking it up tomorrow



Just a warning, it takes a couple of hours to install...


----------



## D'wards (Mar 1, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Just a warning, it takes a couple of hours to install...


And then 3 or 4 lovely slow build up training/intro hours before you really get into it


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 1, 2019)

D'wards said:


> And then 3 or 4 lovely slow build up training/intro hours before you really get into it



Just played the first couple of missions, but already feels such an epic game. Enjoying it a lot more than red dead 1 so far.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 2, 2019)

Argos have just bumped the price up by £50 for the 1tb Pro and RDR2 package - bastards 

Luckily is reserved mine the day before at the old price


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Just played the first couple of missions, but already feels such an epic game. Enjoying it a lot more than red dead 1 so far.


Epic is the word. I keep thinking I must be nearing the end and realising there's a whole new chapter of stuff to do.

Towards the end of the last chapter I was thinking 'This'll open up Blackwater and that'll be the last bit of the game' but we've all decamped to some caves up North. Cue new characters who want to take me fishing, a couple of other missions appearing on the map etc.

I've been playing it since it came out and I'm only on 65% now.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 11, 2019)

Such a good game. All the best bits of rdr1 but fine tuned and improved.

Just had my best most expensive horse stolen in an ambush. Me and that nag been through some times... now she's gone...  You know its a good game when you've got emotional investment in an imaginary cartoon horse. Still, I revenged the loss with incendiary shotgun shells, no prisoners, dead or alive bounty, killing the leader of the gang and leaving a pile of chared corpses.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2019)

If you whistle when someone else is riding your horse it should throw them off. 

Has anyone caught the legendary pike yet? I got bored and cancelled the mission after spending ages on it the other night


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 11, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> If you whistle when someone else is riding your horse it should throw them off.



Not possible in this situation. I was killed and respawned to my back up pony standing there. Baddies long gone.  My horse may have been killed.  Fuck those Lemoyne Raiders.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 11, 2019)

I lost the legendary bear pelt as I did a mission with it on the back of my horse and it disappeared.

Great game though, barely scratched the surface.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 11, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I lost the legendary bear pelt as I did a mission with it on the back of my horse and it disappeared.
> 
> Great game though, barely scratched the surface.


The trapper will still have it to use. You just don't get the money for selling it to him


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 11, 2019)

Gromit said:


> The trapper will still have it to use. You just don't get the money for selling it to him


Oh thats good to know, I spend ages galloping about trying not to lose things and get them to where they are supposed to be.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah, if you go and see the trapper in Saint Dennis you can buy a ridiculous bear hat 

I did a bit more of the main storyline last night. Dutch is a liability


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 13, 2019)

I quite like the bear hat, but the badger hat!   Still, I suppose if wearing it you stumble into an ambush, the baddies will be too busy pissing themselves laughing to shoot straight.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2019)

It's quite easy, isn't it? The combat, that is. 
Don't think I've been killed by any ambushes yet and I'm rubbish at shooting normally.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's quite easy, isn't it? The combat, that is.
> Don't think I've been killed by any ambushes yet and I'm rubbish at shooting normally.


I'm rubbish at the shooting too so the easy combat is fine. It's possible to romp through the confrontations playing any style you fancy. It's a great game and makes me hopeful for the future of games as a whole.

I've got a few unexplained problems that I could search for answers but haven't as i want to play totally without spoiler or help. One is hats, the wardrobe has a stolen hats section and of course you can pick them up or swap them. But they just disappear for me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2019)

I finished the main plot with Arthur earlier this week. Still about 20% left to play I think though.



Spoiler



I'm playing as John a few year later now. I'm assuming this'll end up at the start of the original game.



Not sure if I'll be able to continue playing after the ending. I maxed out on good reputation this time, so I might play it again and go for maximum negative rep instead


----------



## Me76 (Mar 22, 2019)

I haven't played for ages.  Need to get back in to it.

Got put off last time as I spent about 40 minutes riding up into the snow without adequate clothing, got attacked by wolves, and then was trying to kill a whole gang without enough ammunition


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 22, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Ordered from my local Argos - picking it up tomorrow



I did this two weeks ago...I just don’t have the patience for RDR2 

I retired to CODWW2 and even the narrative speaky bits between shooting shit up absolutely rage me out.

I’ve ordered Doom. It’s about my level of brain capacity and patience


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm now on Chapter 4, enjoying it even more I've got into it. Got the White Arabian horse and some fancy clothes as well.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2019)

I finished the main plot a couple of weeks ago. I'm having a bit of a rest from it at the moment, then I might start it again and play things differently to see how it affects the storyline.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 15, 2019)

I've now lost my White Arabian horse, it was stolen by bandits. 

Is there any chance of getting it back?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I've now lost my White Arabian horse, it was stolen by bandits.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting it back?


If you can't find another one you can try to tame it


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 15, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> If you can't find another one you can try to tame it



So will it respawn, or is it gone forever?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> So will it respawn, or is it gone forever?


Not sure. I think there's a spot in the north west where it appears, so might be worth having a look up there.

Or if you can't be arsed with that I think you can buy one eventually


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 15, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure. I think there's a spot in the north west where it appears, so might be worth having a look up there.
> 
> Or if you can't be arsed with that I think you can buy one eventually



May we'll end up buying one then, I had a sick day off work last week and spent most of that trying to tame the damn thing. Not sure if I can go through that again.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 17, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> May we'll end up buying one then, I had a sick day off work last week and spent most of that trying to tame the damn thing. Not sure if I can go through that again.


You can lasso and break one, it lives in the snow far north west of the map,  to the west of the lake


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 18, 2019)

D'wards said:


> You can lasso and break one, it lives in the snow far north west of the map,  to the west of the lake



I already did that and Hotspot got stolen. 

I've now got a Black Arabian, Hotspot 2 is even better than the original, even if he cost me 700 odd dollars.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2019)

My horse Ketamine got killed cos i called him while stood across a train track in Saint Denis and he went and got himself squished.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I've now got a Black Arabian, Hotspot 2 is even better than the original, even if he cost me 700 odd dollars.


I think that's the same one I had. Pretty fast, but it doesn't seem to have any spacial awareness and trips over the slightest thing


----------



## D'wards (Apr 18, 2019)

I kind of inherited one from a side mission where the guy died and I was after a new nag. 
It was a brilliant horse, can't recall who it was or what type of horse so that's helpful.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 18, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> I finished the main plot a couple of weeks ago. I'm having a bit of a rest from it at the moment, then I might start it again and play things differently to see how it affects the storyline.


I'm in the epilogue but have lost my rdr wood for a bit. I'm sure it will return.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm now on Chapter 5 and don't want it to end...


----------



## Supine (Aug 13, 2019)

Fuck me this is a long game. I want it to end now!!!


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 13, 2019)

Supine said:


> Fuck me this is a long game. I want it to end now!!!



Which bit are you up to? I never wanted it to end!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2019)

I've played it twice now. It's not THAT long.


----------



## hendo (Aug 15, 2019)

I thought the whole thing was stunning.


----------



## Supine (Aug 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I've played it twice now. It's not THAT long.



I'm only home 2-3 days a month so play time is limited 

Stunning game though


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 15, 2019)

Supine said:


> I'm only home 2-3 days a month so play time is limited
> 
> Stunning game though



I got it in February and only just finished it a few weeks ago. That was with a few full day sessions but mainly weekends. I don't tend to rush through games though.


----------



## hendo (Aug 15, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I got it in February and only just finished it a few weeks ago. That was with a few full day sessions but mainly weekends. I don't tend to rush through games though.


There's a lot to do in RDR2 which has nothing to do with progressing the game and everything to do with just having fun and exploring. 
Just the best game I've ever played on PS4


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 15, 2019)

Any news of this making its way to PC?

ETA rumour mill says yeah Red Dead Redemption 2 is coming to PC and Google Stadia


----------



## souljacker (Oct 4, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Any news of this making its way to PC?
> 
> ETA rumour mill says yeah Red Dead Redemption 2 is coming to PC and Google Stadia



5th November!  Red Dead Redemption 2 Coming to PC November 5th - Rockstar Games


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2019)

souljacker said:


> 5th November!  Red Dead Redemption 2 Coming to PC November 5th - Rockstar Games


Beat me to it


----------



## souljacker (Nov 6, 2019)

I pre-ordered but fuck me this game is riddled with bugs. Lots of people can't even get it started. I can but there are huge CPU spikes happening all the time and I have some odd graphics issues where the menu isn't displaying properly. I've sort of fixed the CPU issue by running some software that throttles it back whenever it gets to 98%. It's shit though. Games get released all the time these days with seemingly no testing at all.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 20, 2019)

So the online multiplayer, gta was a griefer fest but this has solved it. I now look forward to the odd griefer as when playing in passive mode anyone that attacks can't one shot you and shows up on the radar for greater distance, enabling you to track them and fight back at your leisure without losing your passive state.


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2019)

Just completed it this weekend. I've been playing it for over a year, although I didn't go near it when the weather was good in the Summer. Best computer game I've ever played.

And I'm still playing it - there's still Skinner Brothers need teaching a lesson in them thar hills, I've not done any of the challenges yet, Uncle needs me to get him a skunk and some whiskey to cure his VD ... etc etc

Absolutely fucking brilliant game. Loved it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 24, 2019)

I need to get back on this....


----------



## souljacker (Nov 24, 2019)

It's ace. Fucking bounties though. Managed to get me a small bounty in Valentine for no apparent reason then proceeded to shoot everyone who came near me, thinking it was like GTA and I'd just die or get nicked and it would all be ok but no, I couldn't go anywhere without bounty hunters hassling me. Had to spunk all my money at a post office to get it cleared.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2019)

souljacker said:


> It's ace. Fucking bounties though. Managed to get me a small bounty in Valentine for no apparent reason then proceeded to shoot everyone who came near me, thinking it was like GTA and I'd just die or get nicked and it would all be ok but no, I couldn't go anywhere without bounty hunters hassling me. Had to spunk all my money at a post office to get it cleared.


Yep, there's been a few times when I've accidentally pulled a gun while talking to someone then ended up with a state wide dead or alive bounty


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 24, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Yep, there's been a few times when I've accidentally pulled a gun while talking to someone then ended up with a state wide dead or alive bounty



that happened to me in the first few chapter who puts the inspect button next to the shoot button

oo look a nice horse

"fuck fuck fuck"


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 24, 2019)

saying that anyone who is playing an find the eugenics guy in saint Denis

you get a free pass on that guy



I beat him and hogtied the fella in front of the law and then put him on my horse and feed him to a crocodile without even getting an honor hit


----------



## souljacker (Nov 24, 2019)

There are seemingly a lot more consequences to being a cunt in this than GTA that I'm not so happy with. Also, the PC controls are awful. But it just looks so amazing and is so well done.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2019)

souljacker said:


> There are seemingly a lot more consequences to being a cunt in this than GTA that I'm not so happy with


Tbf I like this aspect, it makes you think a bit more before doing things. 

You can chase after the witnesses and try and talk them round, but I find it's 50/50 whether they agree or you end up with the whole town chasing you


----------



## souljacker (Nov 24, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Tbf I like this aspect, it makes you think a bit more before doing things.
> 
> You can chase after the witnesses and try and talk them round, but I find it's 50/50 whether they agree or you end up with the whole town chasing you



The witness thing caught me out earlier too. I'd had a tear up with a bunch of o'driscolls and was busy looting their camp and it said I'd been witnessed doing a crime but I couldn't find the witness anywhere. There wasn't a dot on the map either.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2019)

souljacker said:


> The witness thing caught me out earlier too. I'd had a tear up with a bunch of o'driscolls and was busy looting their camp and it said I'd been witnessed doing a crime but I couldn't find the witness anywhere. There wasn't a dot on the map either.


That sometimes happens, I'm not sure if it's deliberate or a bug 

Stick your mask on if it's a planned tear up, then you should avoid being recognised


----------



## souljacker (Nov 24, 2019)

Actual LOL playing the mission where you have to take Lenny down the saloon in Valentine and get him pissed.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2019)

Just realised there's still two or three legendary beasts to hunt in the new bit in the South.

I was paying one last visit to The Trapper, my favourite character, just for old times sake, *sniff*.  He said something new about a white cougar near Gaptooth Ridge.


----------



## Voley (Nov 26, 2019)

Ok. I have finished it properly now.

Bagged the last Legendary Animal, made a decent suit out of a cougar, then rode home to my farm. Sat down in front of my  fire while my wife and son slept, poured a whisky, lit a cigar, logged off.

Roll credits. The End.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2019)

Picked it up today. Be the first game I've played for so long. 80gb is a hell of an install.


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Picked it up today. Be the first game I've played for so long. 80gb is a hell of an install.


You're in for a treat mate. My favourite game ever.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 10, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Picked it up today. Be the first game I've played for so long. 80gb is a hell of an install.


Well worth it, fantastic game.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Dec 10, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Picked it up today. Be the first game I've played for so long. 80gb is a hell of an install.





Voley said:


> You're in for a treat mate. My favourite game ever.



It's one of the few games that lives up to the hype, it really is amazing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 6, 2020)

been putting quite a few hours into this on PC , enjoying it far more than when I had it on ps4 for some reason, I think before I was trying to rush it, but now have settled into a slower pace and exploring a bit more I realize how much the game has to offer.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2020)

So , just completed Chapter 4 last night, and now its all changed a bit , really loving it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

Anyone playing this on a PC that shouldn't be able to handle it?  

UnderAnOpenSky souljacker Chilli.s Voley neonwilderness
Rosemary Jest
ruffneck23


----------



## mauvais (Feb 16, 2020)

I still haven't got round to buying this, it was super expensive at first but is now a bit more tolerable.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

Discounted on Epic Store, basic game at £43.99


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Anyone playing this on a PC that shouldn't be able to handle it?
> 
> UnderAnOpenSky souljacker Chilli.s Voley neonwilderness
> Rosemary Jest
> ruffneck23



PS4 for me. Sadly the PC is not a gaming machine, maybe at some point...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m using it on my shadow pc , runs great 👍 

I’m very near the end :-( 95% of the story done.

I think I may go back in and play as a complete wrongun


----------



## souljacker (Feb 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Anyone playing this on a PC that shouldn't be able to handle it?
> 
> UnderAnOpenSky souljacker Chilli.s Voley neonwilderness
> Rosemary Jest
> ruffneck23



What spec? Runs ok on my i5, 1060gtx, 16gb RAM. Was very flaky when it first came out but pretty stable now and looks AMAZING.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

souljacker said:


> What spec? Runs ok on my i5, 1060gtx, 16gb RAM. Was very flaky when it first came out but pretty stable now and looks AMAZING.


i5, graphics card equivalent to a 750 summat, 8gb ram


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Anyone playing this on a PC that shouldn't be able to handle it?
> 
> UnderAnOpenSky souljacker Chilli.s Voley neonwilderness
> Rosemary Jest
> ruffneck23


Nah, PS4 for me. 

I need to get back into it. I haven't played anything for ages.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

Well, I'm downloading it. We'll see. Not bothered about 60fps or incredible graphics, I just wanna play the game.


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2020)

PS4 for me too. It looked fantastic on that. Genuinely beautiful at times.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> i5, graphics card equivalent to a 750 summat, 8gb ram



You're cutting it a bit close but it might be ok. I've not touched online yet so let me know when you do and we can posse up.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2020)

just started the epiloge of this game


must say spent 40  bucks for the game but after dropping over 300 hours into the game it kinda worth it

even if half of that time was just wandering around the world and pissing about


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2020)

Voley said:


> PS4 for me too. It looked fantastic on that. Genuinely beautiful at times.



Yes. I don't get a chance to play often and so sometimes when I turn it on for the first time in a while, I just spend a while wondering round looking at things.

Would love to see in 4k on a posh TV rather then my old plasma, but can't justify it, especially for the amount I play.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Anyone playing this on a PC that shouldn't be able to handle it?
> 
> UnderAnOpenSky souljacker Chilli.s Voley neonwilderness
> Rosemary Jest
> ruffneck23


Xbox here, I can't afford a gaming pc!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

Me neither


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2020)

one day i will build meself a gaming pc again


been saying that for about 10 years now


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Anyone playing this on a PC that shouldn't be able to handle it?
> 
> UnderAnOpenSky souljacker Chilli.s Voley neonwilderness
> Rosemary Jest
> ruffneck23


Standard Xbox one for me, looks great to be honest.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

Still only 56% downloaded


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2020)

hey using an ageing 50 inch plasma and an standard xbox


looks lovely to me


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> hey using an ageing 50 inch plasma and an standard xbox
> 
> 
> looks lovely to me



TBF I've still got a lot of love for the ageing plasma. Still think it looks better then many cheaper LED sets.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Still only 56% downloaded


It is a huge in every way. We'll see you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> TBF I've still got a lot of love for the ageing plasma. Still think it looks better then many cheaper LED sets.



i bought mine randomly after walking into a pawn shop and see it among 14 other second hand flat screen tellies, for about 150 quid about 2 years back

kinda got the gist from the staff that they were glad to be rid of it as it was making the more newer and  expensive lcd  tvs look bad

even has a 3d option if it would not give me a massive headache within 30 minutes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

Wouldn't run 
Graphics card not up to it. Have asked for a refund.


----------



## tommers (Feb 16, 2020)

I bought it today as well (great minds etc.).  

Got to say the amount of bullshit you have to sign up for before you can even get started is putting me right off.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

Ended up getting Football Manager 2020 on the cheap so that'll keep me going for a bit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Ended up getting Football Manager 2020 on the cheap so that'll keep me going for a bit.


mate if youre getting pc games do you know about cd keys ? ( Get up to 90% off best selling video games | CDKeys.com) it may save you a few quid and has never done me wrong


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2020)

tommers said:


> I bought it today as well (great minds etc.).
> 
> Got to say the amount of bullshit you have to sign up for before you can even get started is putting me right off.


its a slow burner so dont get frustrated , stick with it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> mate if youre getting pc games do you know about cd keys ? ( Get up to 90% off best selling video games | CDKeys.com) it may save you a few quid and has never done me wrong


Thanks, been an avid user for some time   it's where I got FM20 for £16 
And G2A lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Thanks, been an avid user for some time   it's where I got FM20 for £16
> And G2A lol


cool , i just saw red dead 2 is on there for £31.99 so wondered as you had got it from the epic store for a bit more


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> cool , i just saw red dead 2 is on there for £31.99 so wondered as you had got it from the epic store for a bit more


I had a tenner token from Christmas so I only paid £33 anyway. Should get the money back tomorrow.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 17, 2020)

Still on early stages of the game but wondering what are some good ways to level up dead eye. At the moment I'm taking the odd pot shot at birds. Can't seem to hit two on the same dead eye, but wonder if I need to level it up before I can do that. 

Also totally failed to tame a wild horse after a several attempts, so got fustrated and shot it. See my reputation went down for that. I wonder why you can't eat horse meat?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 17, 2020)

there is a wild white arabian  you can get early in the game its around west side of  lake isabella


and aye taming wild horses is a pain in the arse


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2020)

I played a bit last night.  It does look gorgeous.  I got a bit annoyed with it, just opened up the first town bit and I nudged somebody with my horse and then he started a fight, so I knocked him out and then somebody else reported me to the cops cos I looted the body and then they were chasing me and I was like, this is GTA but with horses.

Anyway.  I think I'm playing it wrong.  I think I should just forget about missions and instead go riding, hunting and picking flowers - which is basically why I bought it.  And just see the story as a way of opening up new flower supplies.  I want to be a weird mountain man who doesn't speak to anybody else for years and just rides around the countryside.  So that is what I am going to do from now on I think.


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2020)

and then come back every year or so laden down with pelts and ask that fella to turn them into tables for me.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 18, 2020)

tommers said:


> I played a bit last night.  It does look gorgeous.  I got a bit annoyed with it, just opened up the first town bit and I nudged somebody with my horse and then he started a fight, so I knocked him out and then somebody else reported me to the cops cos I looted the body and then they were chasing me and I was like, this is GTA but with horses.
> 
> Anyway.  I think I'm playing it wrong.  I think I should just forget about missions and instead go riding, hunting and picking flowers - which is basically why I bought it.  And just see the story as a way of opening up new flower supplies.  I want to be a weird mountain man who doesn't speak to anybody else for years and just rides around the countryside.  So that is what I am going to do from now on I think.


I payed the game all through once and now play the online multiplayer. The map is a wonder to explore when you first get it and there's plenty to do without playing the story. The story is quite good though and will probably drag you in.


----------



## starfish (Mar 15, 2020)

I panic bought this today.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2020)

starfish said:


> I panic bought this today.


Better than bog roll.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 15, 2020)

jebus the prologue is long

don't help that i'm wondering around visiting places in new austin but still

Well was 

*shakes fist at xbox live *


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 15, 2020)

starfish said:


> I panic bought this today.



Hey if the Country goes into Lockdown i'm starting a fresh save

and playing like a bastard


----------



## starfish (Mar 15, 2020)

tommers said:


> Better than bog roll.


Got some of that too. Im to work from home this week but have 3 days already booked off as its my birthday week,


----------



## starfish (Mar 15, 2020)

Ive got the Outlaw & War Horse pack. Will that help?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 15, 2020)

Well tends on how much you get into collecting horse

but a few extra items and the war horse at the start are very handy

I really like the war horse and had it thru the entire game


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2020)

so completed RD2 epilogue

that was 14 months of on and off entertainment for 40 bucks


btw Rockstar make some fucking single player DLC 

With Sadie Adler or Dutch FFS

if you are unwilling to do Zombies


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 18, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> so completed RD2 epilogue
> 
> that was 14 months of on and off entertainment for 40 bucks
> 
> ...



That's a coincidence, I've just started a new game this afternoon due to this splendid isolation. Finished it the first time in July last year, it's even better the 2nd time around.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 19, 2020)

Quite tempted by a second play through now as well, may save that for a couple of weeks or untill my plan to become the richest cowperson in the west in the online multiplayer fucks up.


----------



## starfish (Mar 20, 2020)

Im midway through the chapter two missions taking my time wandering, enjoying the scenery.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 20, 2020)

go looking around bridges for a crashed train


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> go looking around bridges for a crashed train


Ill check that out tomorrow.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 23, 2020)

I've bought this and I'm through to the lowlands but I'm struggling to get into it so far. What should I be prioritising? e.g. story, building the camp upgrades, collecting something?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I've bought this and I'm through to the lowlands but I'm struggling to get into it so far. What should I be prioritising? e.g. story, building the camp upgrades, collecting something?


id do the story for a bit , just to learn not to shoot someone when  you really want to talk to them


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 23, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> just so learn not to shoot someone when  you really want to talk to them


Definitely this first 

Then story stuff I reckon. You can start upgrading the camp later. I completed the game without collecting much, but I might go back into it soon and start doing some of those tasks.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 23, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I've bought this and I'm through to the lowlands but I'm struggling to get into it so far. What should I be prioritising? e.g. story, building the camp upgrades, collecting something?



I say wander about for a bit you get dragged into the story line as it progresses

saying that maybe only if you want to drop around 400 hours into the game


----------



## souljacker (Mar 23, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> I say wander about for a bit you get dragged into the story line as it progresses
> 
> saying that maybe only if you want to drop around 400 hours into the game



I keep wandering about a bit then realise I've spent two hours looking at sunsets and weather.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 23, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I keep wandering about a bit then realise I've spent two hours looking at sunsets and weather.



That's the beauty of this game. I love riding to the next mission then being sidetracked by some random event like a safe robbery or someone getting kidnapped.

The bounty hunting missions are ace too, head to the Sheriff's office in whichever town you're in and pick up the posters off the wall.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

whats the cheapest way into this game?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2020)

TopCat said:


> whats the cheapest way into this game?



As in assuming you don't have a PC or console or where can you get a cheap copy?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> As in assuming you don't have a PC or console or where can you get a cheap copy?


Have pc but will it run it.  What the spec needed?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Have pc but will it run it.  What the spec needed?



It's pretty beefy. Unless you've got a serious gaming PC it's unlikely. 

If you have very good Internet you could try streaming it on a service like Stadia, but I've no direct experience how well that works.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 24, 2020)

I run it on Xbox one, with the added subscription for multiplayer (xbox live), off a bought disk. It is a huge bit of programing and took the xbox a couple of hours or so to build the game off the disk, it takes a fair bit of storage. It's spectacular to look at though.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 24, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Have pc but will it run it.  What the spec needed?



Check here: Red Dead Redemption 2 Requirements Test


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Check here: Red Dead Redemption 2 Requirements Test


Need a console then. Ok.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

Get paid wednesday but suspect this is a save up for months item


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 24, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Get paid wednesday but suspect this is a save up for months item


£180 used online delivered, game £30 used delivered


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 24, 2020)

Anyone play online? I'm not normally into online stuff as it just seems like loads of people running around like headless chickens or just causing bother for others. 

Is it worth giving it a go?


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 24, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Anyone play online? I'm not normally into online stuff as it just seems like loads of people running around like headless chickens or just causing bother for others.
> 
> Is it worth giving it a go?


I do , xbox


----------



## souljacker (Mar 24, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Anyone play online? I'm not normally into online stuff as it just seems like loads of people running around like headless chickens or just causing bother for others.
> 
> Is it worth giving it a go?



I tried it briefly but want to concentrate on the mission but if you fancy joining up together I'd be up for trying again



Chilli.s said:


> I do , xbox



Is there crossplay?


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 24, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Is there crossplay?


What's that?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 24, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> What's that?



When xbox/PS4/PC players can all play on the same server.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 24, 2020)

souljacker said:


> When xbox/PS4/PC players can all play on the same server.


I don't know, don't think so.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 24, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I don't know, don't think so.



I checked and no, sadly.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> £180 used online delivered, game £30 used delivered


sony?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2020)

costs same as a shit holiday


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 25, 2020)

TopCat said:


> sony?


Amafuckinzon


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2020)

Haha, pure dead brilliant. Some big sheep just stuck the nut on me. Ill find him again the bastard.


----------



## starfish (Apr 18, 2020)

I am so glad i got this when i did. Hours & hours of just whatever the fuck you want to do. And ms starfish is enjoying it to, giving me directions to dinosaur bones & fancy hats etc.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd recommend it for anyone stuck in doors atm 

took me best part of 18 months to complete


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't know how many hours in I am now - lots - but I _still _haven't decided if I like it.

It's good for passing the time, but I can't say I really feel immersed or engaged by the characters etc.


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I don't know how many hours in I am now - lots - but I _still _haven't decided if I like it.
> 
> It's good for passing the time, but I can't say I really feel immersed or engaged by the characters etc.


You'll be sad when your fancy horse accidentally dies by being run over by a train


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2020)

Callie said:


> You'll be sad when your fancy horse accidentally dies by being run over by a train


I've had two, both called Bojack. The first one went mysteriously missing and is no doubt dead. I don't even know how or why, possibly a glitch or possibly my carelessness. All of that bonding! Anyway I'm looking after this one.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 18, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I've had two, both called Bojack. The first one went mysteriously missing and is no doubt dead. I don't even know how or why, possibly a glitch or possibly my carelessness. All of that bonding! Anyway I'm looking after this one.



was like that for the first 6 months then slowly got dragged into the story

pay a little more attention to your gangs camp.. or not

you get dragged into the plot

spent most of my time riding about doing random shit


----------



## starfish (Apr 18, 2020)

Its taking me back to the days of FFVII & GTA:San Andreas when we 'd take a week off & play them.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 19, 2020)

Started a new game few weeks ago, now on chapter 4 I think. Even better playing second time around, there's so much detail in the game I missed 1st time.

Got 4 horses, a white Arabian, black Arabian, a racehorse and another decent horse stabled.

They're called, Albert, Bartlett, Tater, and Red Rum.


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2020)

random stuff i spotted today on youtue

If you played enough of the game go watch this






around the 47:28  mark


----------



## Ax^ (May 5, 2020)

have no idea why i was watching that last night


but it roger clark as captain weir with a hint of arthur morgan


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2020)

This is the best game I have ever played.


Just stunning, the story, the characters, the graphics.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 27, 2020)

Got taken to a doctor, had some bad news, could have cried.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2020)

I spent so long petting a dog that a graphic indicated that he was a very good boy


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 28, 2020)

Dandred said:


> This is the best game I have ever played.
> 
> 
> Just stunning, the story, the characters, the graphics.
> ...



Nice screen. I have a good laptop but wish I had the space for a decent desktop!


----------



## spitfire (Dec 29, 2020)

Dandred said:


> This is the best game I have ever played.
> 
> 
> Just stunning, the story, the characters, the graphics.
> ...



Inspired by this I thought i'd give it another go. I enjoyed it previously but as an impatient FPS gamer spent way too much time riding a horse without the tyre burning, speed thrills of GTA.

Getting back into it. Just got involved with Rhodes, the Greys and Braithwaites. 

Any tips or tricks are welcome as it all feels a bit slow to me at the moment.

I really want to love it and it is beautiful (Mlle. Fire says it freaks her out as it looks so real), but the interminable horse riding is getting me down.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2020)

I've found it really relaxing riding around. 

You can hold V and it goes in a cinematic cam so you can just sit back and watch. 

ALso get all teh little tasks done, the ones about your character, press L to bring them up on PC.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 31, 2020)

Cheers Dandred. I’m on PS4 so will have a look at what I need to press for that.

Just did a bank and now have some money.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 1, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Cheers Dandred. I’m on PS4 so will have a look at what I need to press for that.
> 
> Just did a bank and now have some money.



As you build up your stats it gets much easier


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 1, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Cheers Dandred. I’m on PS4 so will have a look at what I need to press for that.


Hold down the trackpad to start cinematic mode. It definitely makes the horse riding a bit more interesting


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 20, 2021)

ffs - bought this in the steam sale - but it needs waaaaayyy more memory than my pc can provide. So will have to shell out on extra harddrive before indulging.. grrr


----------



## Dandred (Jan 31, 2021)

Fianlly finished this. Wow, going to be hard to find something quite this enjoyable and engaging.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 31, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Fianlly finished this. Wow, going to be hard to find something quite this enjoyable and engaging.



I only started it a couple of weeks back, just getting into it.



Spoiler



I can't helping thinking the thing with the sheep rustling will end badly


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Feb 19, 2021)

How my games go...


----------

